# Exotics



## fine_jungles (Aug 18, 2008)

hey

what would be the min to max fines/jail time for say 1 corn snake to a breeding pair of corns to a fully grown burmese python ect , any input would be greatly apprieciated



thanks


----------



## alex_c (Aug 18, 2008)

fine_jungles said:


> hey
> 
> what would be the min to max fines/jail time for say 1 corn snake to a breeding pair of corns to a fully grown burmese python ect , any input would be greatly apprieciated
> 
> ...



it would depend on the people prosecuting and the judge in court. maximum fine is 100k i think and/or a maximum 10 year prison sentence.


----------



## scorps (Aug 18, 2008)

*Fine_Jungles:* Although they say this is the maxium fines unfortuanly most idiots breeding exotics normaly get a slap on the wrists or a small fine.

Scorps


----------



## Pythonking (Aug 18, 2008)

realistically its not that much but as alex c said its up to the judge there is the potential in getting slapped with the maximum ammount. If it was me doing the fine *BAM* #WACK# *BAM*... Its not worth risking our native species, you hear or people who loose there hole collection to foreign viruses.


----------



## Rocky (Aug 18, 2008)

I was always wondering this as well. I have heard many times "It's real bad if you get caught" ect. But i can't imagine the consequences would be that bad. Maybe if you were breeding. Will keep a close eye on this thread.


----------



## Kirby (Aug 18, 2008)

fine_jungles said:


> hey
> 
> what would be the min to max fines/jail time for say 1 corn snake to a breeding pair of corns to a fully grown burmese python ect , any input would be greatly apprieciated
> 
> ...



dipping your toe to test the water eh?


----------



## fine_jungles (Aug 18, 2008)

Kirby said:


> dipping your toe to test the water eh?


 Lol nah mate just curious


----------



## caustichumor (Aug 18, 2008)

Sounds like someone is weighing pros and cons? It's not worth it, for a first offence the punishment is the removal of your left hand.


----------



## fine_jungles (Aug 18, 2008)

i would never own an exotic i was just wondering .


----------



## Pythonking (Aug 18, 2008)

caustichumor said:


> Sounds like someone is weighing pros and cons? It's not worth it, for a first offence the punishment is the removal of your left hand.


 
lol it should be more than that, introduced virus are a huge problem just have a look at this thread

http://www.australianreptileforum.com/arf/forum/showthread.php?t=4210&highlight=dark


----------



## fine_jungles (Aug 18, 2008)

bump


----------



## butters (Aug 18, 2008)

As far as I am aware there is actually no proof to say that the majority of viruses getting around are introduced. 

Would love to know of any conclusive proof that they are imported. 
Can anybody give me an instance where somebody has lost their collection to a disease that has been PROVEN to be introduced?

Wild snakes in Oz have been found showing the same clinical symptoms as in the thread mentioned so its quite possible the outbreaks we have seen here are home grown.

Don't think there is proof either way as yet.

Whilst what we have seen (in the mentioned thread) has all of the hallmarks of OPMV ( and probably should be treated as such) doesn't mean it is the same strain or even the same virus as documented overseas. We don't have the capability in australia to test conclusively at present.

At the end of the day the end result to a persons collection is the same I am just not convinced that it is an imported problem.

I am not suggesting that exotics don't pose a disease threat , just that you can't claim every bug going around is caused by exotics unless you have proof to do so.

Now where did I stash that flame suit??????????????

Cheers Andrew


----------



## Rocky (Aug 18, 2008)

Lol I knew people would think he was looking into getting one, but I agree, I always wanted to know the consequences


----------



## BJC-787 (Aug 19, 2008)

i know someone in up northern nsw that just got them taken off him and nothing else.


----------



## fine_jungles (Aug 19, 2008)

scorps said:


> *Fine_Jungles:* Although they say this is the maxium fines unfortuanly most idiots breeding exotics normaly get a slap on the wrists or a small fine.
> 
> Scorps


 what would a slap on the rist or small fine?


----------



## fine_jungles (Aug 19, 2008)

what would be the Consequences for owning a large snake like a fully grown burmese python?


----------



## caustichumor (Aug 19, 2008)

Forfeiture of all animals in your possesion, even legally obtained natives on the books, No longer being able to hold a reptile keepers licence. Fines are usually small, a couple of weeks to a months pay at most. Jail time is not likely.


----------



## fine_jungles (Aug 19, 2008)

if you dont have a reptile licence do they still ban you from getting one if your caught?


----------



## bump73 (Aug 19, 2008)

Interesting to note that with the latest bust of imported GTP's from sth africa (you know who i mean) the person responsible managed to keep his collection and licence...I think this is right please correct me if i'm wrong....
Ben


----------



## fine_jungles (Aug 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## Hickson (Aug 22, 2008)

bump73 said:


> Interesting to note that with the latest bust of imported GTP's from sth africa (you know who i mean) the person responsible managed to keep his collection and licence...I think this is right please correct me if i'm wrong....
> Ben



The illegal importation of the GTP's was a federal offence and was prosecuted as such.

Licensing is regulated by the State. If the person still has their collection, then it would be up to the State licensing authorities to decide on action.



Hix


----------

